# T break



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm feeling like I need or should take a tolerance break. I also don't feel strong enough. Is it worth it?


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Feb 27, 2020)

Break from what?


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

THC


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> THC


Oh I see.. do you grow?


----------



## dav3 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> I'm feeling like I need or should take a tolerance break. I also don't feel strong enough. Is it worth it?


Usually, if I feel that way, I'll skip smoking for a week (which is plenty). Usually does the trick, brings some giddiness back on the first joint. If you wanna feel like it's your first joint (or third) ever, try skipping for a month. Skipping for longer doesn't really make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> I'm feeling like I need or should take a tolerance break. I also don't feel strong enough. Is it worth it?


What result do you want from a t-break?


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What result do you want from a t-break?


I feel like my tolerance is too high. I don't get the relief that I used to get, and it doesn't last long enough.


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> Oh I see.. do you grow?


No I don't yet.


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

dav3 said:


> Usually, if I feel that way, I'll skip smoking for a week (which is plenty). Usually does the trick, brings some giddiness back on the first joint. If you wanna feel like it's your first joint (or third) ever, try skipping for a month. Skipping for longer doesn't really make a difference in my opinion.


Skipping for Longer than a month doesn't make a difference?

Does taking a break for a month make it feel that strong again?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> I feel like my tolerance is too high. I don't get the relief that I used to get, and it doesn't last long enough.


When I was a moderate smoker, the effect of a 10-day t-break surprised me. After a few years of heavier use, a 2-month t-break seemed to provide not as much recovery. Bottom line: ~ shrug of ignorance~


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a moderate smoker, the effect of a 10-day t-break surprised me. After a few years of heavier use, a 2-month t-break seemed to provide not as much recovery. Bottom line: ~ shrug of ignorance~


I guess it just depends on each individual. I'm trying to lower my dosage first. I don't think I can go cold Turkey.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> I guess it just depends on each individual. I'm trying to lower my dosage first. I don't think I can go cold Turkey.


For me, cold turkey on weed wasn’t bad. Cold turkey for methadone and then alcohol were harder, but totally doable. Jmo.


----------



## Skoal (Feb 27, 2020)

Cold turkey on weed isn’t difficult at all. Cold turkey on cigarettes is more difficult. Then again who would want to stop smoking pot anyways?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Skoal said:


> Cold turkey on weed isn’t difficult at all. Cold turkey on cigarettes is more difficult. Then again who would want to stop smoking pot anyways?


There are legitimate reasons that deserve some respect.


----------



## dav3 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> Skipping for Longer than a month doesn't make a difference?
> 
> Does taking a break for a month make it feel that strong again?


That's my experience after 20 years of smoking regularly. I'll only do the month wait if find myself wanting to smoke more than one per hour. The month wait usually makes me able to feel the desired effect half way through a joint. Try a week first, if that doesn't satisfy you, go for the month. You might get a bit snappy though, so just remember that it's for a good cause


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

dav3 said:


> That's my experience after 20 years of smoking regularly. I'll only do the month wait if find myself wanting to smoke more than one per hour. The month wait usually makes me able to feel the desired effect half way through a joint. Try a week first, if that doesn't satisfy you, go for the month. You might get a bit snappy though, so just remember that it's for a good cause


That's what I'm afraid of. I use it medicinally for anxiety and depression. That's why I'm concerned about the cold turkey.


----------



## dav3 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I use it medicinally for anxiety and depression. That's why I'm concerned about the cold turkey.


Try to keep busy, set yourself something important to accomplish (so you can feel on a mission), and use every minute of the day to achieve the goal. Make sure the goal is achievable within the time frame you are setting for yourself. Two birds, one giant stone. You will feel victorious, and the joint will be delicious.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Phoenix*Fire* said:


> I'm feeling like I need or should take a tolerance break. I also don't feel strong enough. Is it worth it?


do you smoke concentrates? if so they ruin smoking flowers. Also what is your prefered style of smoking? When i dont feel like im getting enough effect i just change from pipe to big fat personal joints or a bong. Another thing that helps is to try and smoke a different strain of weed each time you smoke per day.


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 29, 2020)

booms111 said:


> do you smoke concentrates? if so they ruin smoking flowers. Also what is your prefered style of smoking? When i dont feel like im getting enough effect i just change from pipe to big fat personal joints or a bong. Another thing that helps is to try and smoke a different strain of weed each time you smoke per day.



I don't use vapes often because they don't work very well on me. I prefer to smoke joints or take oil. I tried using my bongs and pipes yesterday in Hope's of getting relief, but after several attempts, my throat hurt too much to keep trying. (I only started smoking anything ever only 1.5 years ago.) So I had to stop. I'm really hoping this tolerance break will really help me get that euphoric feeling again.

So day one today: And I've gotta say I feel pretty good honestly. But a week seems like forever haha


----------



## solar beam (Mar 1, 2020)

1-2 week tolerance break always does the job for me, 4 months in the longest I've been because I had to finish off my probation. Probably the highest I've ever been after my PO called me to tell me 'alright you're off, be good'. Felt like the first time I ever smoked, gradually hit me like a train


----------

